# Free at last...?



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm here in upstate NY...When should I open up the hive to let the bees out for the spring? Have 6" snow on the ground and 20's at night' mid 30's to low 40's daytime temps. Mike


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

this has made me cuorious . do you have your bees blocked into the hive ? i'v heard of restricting the size of the entrance to keep mice out or to stop robbing by other bees but not total blocking or opening up . is this because my experience is limited to the somewhat warmer area in Virginia where im at. I try to keep the entrance open clearing snow away .they will come out on there own when temps reach 45- 50 and sunny


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, the entire length is blocked by a perferated "L" shaped piece of metal. When purchaced from BetterBee last year was told to make sure it encloses the entire length. Mike


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

I am a rookie, but from the local club meetings I was told to only put in a mouse guard for the winter. Now I have bees flying in and out daily.


----------



## thenance007 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bees need to be able to fly in winter to void--they can "hold it" for a maximum of about 6 weeks. If confined, they would start voiding in the hive and probably get dysentary. They only need a tiny (1/2") hole, but they definitely need out. Usually the "perforated" mouse guards have holes big enough for the bees to get through.


----------

